# Where do you put your logo on a finished product?



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi
I was just wondering whats your favorite place to put your logo and/or brand name in a t shirt? Front, Upper back, Lower back, Sleeve, Inside the shirt?
Tiere Wear mostly put it in the lower back, sometimes in the front depending on the design. 
How about you? Any pics?

Thank you!
Joe


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

Integrate it to the design for maximum exposure. Well not yet as I don't have any t-shirts for sale... but that's what I have planned. Obviously have custom tags with our logo on them as part of the branding.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Most of the time I put it on the upper back neckline.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Most of the time I put it on the upper back neckline.


 I like to place it there when it is a small logo. Looks nice.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't have any pictures handy here but some of the "Sam The Record Man" Brand shirts i own like the one with flames on the sleeves have the "S" logo on the center back, small size.

It sort of sits you know where.  ...i guess it's justified since front center logos sit on an often looked at location (girl talk).  

Center back is Not your tipical logo placement, but a confident attitude that people "will" wear them yes.  ...that counts for something i imagine.


----------



## samconst (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a 9" x 6" wide logo I am putting on the back of Medium and 2x shirts, how many inches do I bring it from the neck line?


----------



## teesside (Dec 30, 2007)

I personally think it depends on what market your selling too - if your building a brand or trying to sell products on hype and buzz i would put the logo in the most visable place to get the most exposure - if your selling on designs i would say either on the upper back neck or on the sleeve.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Lot of name brands are going down the side L
I
K
E
That. 
Still more are doing the bottom right or left of the shirt. 

LIKE LIKE
That. 

My personal favorite is the upper right or upper left of the back shoulder. 
Lots of companies integrate their logo or name into the design which is cool, but it depends on what you are trying to do and where you are going with it.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow! That did not turn out how I had typed it up, sorry for the weird look the above has.


----------



## molina67 (May 15, 2008)

Ok question... so if a customer orders some shirts, like for a family reunion... you would put your logo on the shirt?


----------



## bastardnfriends (Feb 19, 2008)

Ours is on the front (front middle hit), company name (back right hip), slogan 'don't be a bastard' (back neck line). This is on the majority of our shirts, but these will vary from series to series and design to design.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I try to place a logo on all garments leaving my shop. This is a great way to advertise. .... JB


----------



## molina67 (May 15, 2008)

Ok guess I will start putting the company name on our shirt, sounds like the back collar is a good place.


----------

